# Minicomponente Panasonic, error F61



## leae89 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro. Tengo un minicomponente marca Panasonic, modelo SA-AK500. Ya tiene varios años.
Estéreo (bajo, voz y agudos), 300 Watts pmpo.

Hago este tema para preguntar si alguien conoce la causa y la solución al error F61. Lo muestra al encender el aparato. Dura unos cuantos segundos y luego se apaga.

Todo comenzó con "tronidos" en el sonido, como si golpearan las cajas de los bafles por dentro. Luego sin más ni más se apagó mostrando F61. Desde entonces está así.

No lo hemos llevado a reparar puesto que no hay un taller de electrónica cerca.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 10, 2011)

La falla F61 aparece cuando hay problemas en la fuente y/o el amplificador, por lo que comentas esta dañado el amplifcador o la fuente, por eso se apaga


----------

